# Building kitchen cabinet doors



## Junaid Aamer (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi All, I'm new here. Just building some extra cabinets for my kitchen. I need help on copying the existing routing profile on the cabinet door edges. I have a router table but just not sure which combination of bits (or bit) I would need to get this profile. The doors are just simple inset panels and I can do that part, but the other edge I'm not sure.

I have attached pictures of the profile. Going a few google searches it looks like its called the "adobe door". Also attached pictures of my cabinet so far


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

One of these will get you pretty close, you might also check with MLCS



http://www.grizzly.com/products/Carbide-Tipped-Reversible-Stile-Rail-Roman-Ogee-1-2-Shank/C1392


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

This cutter will get pretty close to the outside profile, but you will need to look closely at the radius to get as close as you can


There are thousands of different patterns just Google router bits, and pick the closest one for your needs



http://www.grizzly.com/products/Plunging-Ogee-Panel-Boring-Bit-1-2-Shank/C1633


----------



## Junaid Aamer (Jul 29, 2018)

Ah perfect thanks much


----------

